# hedgie owner got it waaaaay wrong on wheeel!!



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

i waz looking up hedgehog cages, and i found this


__
https://flic.kr/p/2339035026

look at the very first comment by the owner of the hedgie!!!! that poor hedgie, i hope it hasnt, or doesnt get hurt  and in the 3rd comment, they direct sum 1 here to the maker of the wheel!!!!! and then sum 1 states how dangerous the mesh is, and the owner says, no its okay i keep his nails trimmed nice and short, thanx for ur concern tho!!!!!!!they said they got a new wheel, but the same kind!!! really, they think they need holes because they try to run away from there poo and because they arent the smartest, and ugh it just makes me mad i hope they have changed the hedgies arangements, and it has an aproved wheel :? and this is as of march 16 2008!!!! it is from over a year ago, but still, :| idk am i freaking oput over nutin?
is there sumthing im missin here or what?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Personally, I do not think mesh wheels are safe and know of a few people whose hedgehogs nails have got caught in those wheels. Thankfully, with no serious consequences but IMO, there is a risk of serious injury.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, it's a horrible wheel. Unfortunately, as long as people dive into hedgehogs without doing research, these problems will occur. It's not worth freaking out about. If it was possible to warn the girl or direct her to this site where she could get more information, then absolutely do it. But since it was a year ago, what's done is probably done. I don't know much flickr or whatever but I'd say if you can comment with this site, go for it. It's worth educating others at least.


----------



## olo (Nov 2, 2008)

> Although a guinea pig wheel will suffice, there are now specially designed Hedgehog Wheels available from many pet suppliers. These are safer for your pet since they have a solid or *mesh-covered *running surface rather than the more common metal bars which they sometimes get their long legs caught in


source: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/info.shtml#toys

i know my English is far from perfect but according to the above mesh wheels are OK. HHC must be wrong then.

it's just interesting to read mesh bashing here in the HHC forums while HHC says mesh is safe 

p.s. i do realise possible dangers of mesh, though.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people think those mesh wheels are great but I personally would not risk one and could not forgive myself if one of my gang got a ripped out nail or broken leg from getting caught in the mesh. For the same reasons (and many others), I won't use a silent spinner because of the drainage slits.

Some of my original cages have hedgehog safe lofts. The shallow angled ramps to the lofts have the same plastic canvas on them as is used on the mesh wheels. I have seen numerous hedgehogs get a nail caught in the mesh and it hangs them up for a few seconds. On a stationary ramp, that few seconds causes nothing more than annoyance for the hedgehog but on a spinning wheel, that few seconds can mean a ripped out nail or broken toe or leg. Yes, keeping the nails trimmed lessens the risk but one of mine who used to get caught on the ramp was a guy that always had very short nails. 

I also am not a fan of cross bars, or center shafts. The center shaft means the wheel needs to be much larger or the shaft can rub on their back causing the hedgehog to arch his back down rather than normal. For those that jump off when the wheel is in motion, the cross bars can hit the hedgehog possibly causing injury. 

IMO, the best wheels are solid surface bucket wheels with no cross bars and no center shaft.


----------



## alcmena (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm no expert but that looks like the Chumba Spool Wheel, touted as a safe wheel by at least one breeder listed on HHC's breeder list (http://beachbumhedgehogs.com/supplies.html). In my search for a hedgie in the NJ/NY/DE area, I've encountered at bunch of breeders and owners who think mesh is an absolute must for hedgies because of their nature to potty while they wheel. I'm not saying that just because it's for sale out there means it's safe, by any means. But when you have people who otherwise seem like ethical and responsible breeders using them, it could mislead inexperienced, first-time owners who are actually doing their research and trying to provide the best life for their hedgies.

I hope that came out right. I recognized the wheel because I almost bought it (glad I didn't!) and felt the need to explain the thought process that goes through a potential new owner's head, when you're encountering all this different advice and information at once, before you have all the facts straight :? ...


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

just like most of HHC swears for solid wheels, there are other people who absolutely think that their wheels are the best and no ones cares for their hedgies as long as they have their wheel. Some people will also say "it is safe for hedgies" just because they do not wish to do the cleaning.

Just a note: the info on the HHC main site (not the forums) is a little old and may contain some information that has changed over the years.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mesh wheels have been around for a long time and 10 years ago, the only wheel you could buy in a store were either rungs or mesh wheels. Small animals were being injured by these wheels and often owners would line the wheels with craft foam, fabric or anything to cover the rungs and mesh. The companies caught on and started making solid surface wheels such as the comfort wheel and the solid surface metal wheels. While not perfect, they are a huge improvement from mesh and rungs. 

There are many things that some people swear are fine, and others think is dangerous. Look at the shavings vs carefresh vs liners controversy and bowls vs bottles.

I personally feel that when we know there is a risk of injury with a product and there is a safer choice available, why is there any question on what to use?


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

That cage is tiny! i have the SAME ONE for one of my rats (temp caged turn perm ) it's about half he size of Cloud's cage right now! i'm sure that poor hedgehog has no where to walk


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

zoologist said:


> That cage is tiny! i have the SAME ONE for one of my rats (temp caged turn perm ) it's about half he size of Cloud's cage right now! i'm sure that poor hedgehog has no where to walk


If you are meaning the Marchiorio cage in the link in the first post, it is not a tiny cage. That particular one is 32" x 20" and provides a decent amount of space for a hedgehog. Many hedgehog owners have that cage.


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Def not the best wheel on the market.I have a mix of wheels myself which include the comfort,silent spinners and the savic roly.I prefer the silent spinners personally and the savic rolys are pretty good but i found the comforts the worse of the 3 imo.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Silent spinners are dangerous. They tip over, the slits in the running tread catches nails, the nuts come loose causing the wheel to fall off. I'd take a comfort wheel any day before a silent spinner.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

plus the *silent spinner* isnt soo *silent* as ive heard, and expierienced :?


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you have a flying saucer? That is the best really. No danger of tipping over and safe for litle feet


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

I see from housing section you do have flying saucers, they are the best


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Flying saucers are the best in some peoples opinions...i personally think the CWS is the best wheel on the market, not only is it hedgie friendly, it is also owner friendly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO, the verdict is still out on flying saucers. It is not a natural running position for them and I can foresee the possibility of premature wearing of their joints from it. I too think a solid surface bucket wheel is the best wheel available at the moment.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

I have different wheels before ,,,,,but i only keep the comfort wheel and the wheels i make by myself ,,,,

I prefer to throug the other one cause the silent wheel is dangerous , the savic wheel loose at the center and come to make a lot of noise ,,,the wheel with mesh is dangerous ,,,then dosen't matter what I paid for those wheels the priority is the safety of my littles one ,,,,,,

an now I exclusivly have comfort wheel and the one that I do by myself ,,,,


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I was wintness to one of the horrors of the ridged running surface of the comfort wheel Saturday morning. We woke up to find blood caked in the wheel and track all over the liner in Doras cage, her little paws were even caked in blood. After cleaning her feet and doing a thorough inspection, it appeared as though she ran her feet raw on her comfort wheel. From now on it will be nothing but smooth running surfaces for our girls.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

lucky u caught it, hope doras ok now


----------

